# Last of the cholla



## jbowers (Jun 28, 2015)

I finished up the last of my cholla calls from the blanks from @Final Strut . 2 bronze, a red and a blue

Reactions: EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 3


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 28, 2015)

Man those are sweet looking calls.


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 28, 2015)

Yep, very nice pots.


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 28, 2015)

More like, Freakin Awesome looking calls !


----------



## Final Strut (Jun 28, 2015)

Love seeing those blanks turned. Awesome calls.


----------



## myingling (Jun 29, 2015)

Nice !!1 wish I had a couple dozen of them blanks lol


----------



## Final Strut (Jun 29, 2015)

myingling said:


> Nice !!1 wish I had a couple dozen of them blanks lol


Haha I wish I had a couple dozen pieces of cholla to cast.


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 29, 2015)

Final Strut said:


> Haha I wish I had a couple dozen pieces of cholla to cast.



@shadetree_1 might be able to hook you up ............


----------



## Final Strut (Jun 29, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> @shadetree_1 might be able to hook you up ............


I have some blanks for Joe sitting on my bench to get out of the molds from our last trade. He has a very limited supply and any time he gets more I deplete him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jbowers (Jun 30, 2015)

Yea I could use some more myself now


----------

